# Bouncer’s Looking Sweet Wheel Wax



## DetailedClean

Bouncer's Looking Sweet Wheel Wax is now available from Detailed Clean.

Bouncers Looking Sweet is a high temperature wheel wax that his ighly durable, fully synthetic and designed for use on all types of alloy wheels.


----------



## Carshine

Ordered


----------

